# Best Makeup Schools in SoCal..Help! Confused



## xcutiepie331x (Aug 20, 2008)

I really want to become a makeup artist for film/television and I am soooo confused on which school to attend. I live in SoCal, and Ive looked into several schools, but cant decide which one is the best. They are:
-M.U.D Makeup School
-Joe Blasco
-Westmore Beauty Academy
-Cinema Makeup School
-Studio Makeup Academy

I am really looking for a school that has a good reputation. So far Ive heard negative things about Joe Blasco and Mud, but positive as well. Ive also heard good things about Westmore. I am soo confused. Any of you who have gone there, or know people who have, pleaseee help me!! I would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## sarahk816 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey! I went to the Studio Makeup Academy in the fall of 2006, and I absolutely LOVED it. You get to learn in a great environment, especially if you want to get into the film/tv industry. They have small class sizes so you can ask lots of questions and get the attention you need. Tuition was very reasonable! I'd say the best part is the opportunity to network within the studio. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## jenavii (Aug 22, 2008)

OOoh... I would also love to know what schools you guys would recomend! I personally can only take EVENING CLASSES. Any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## mistella (Sep 1, 2008)

i personally wouldnt recommend going to school. you will learn more with experience. with that said, i attended studio makeup academy last year, they are a good school, they don't try to feed you the BS of getting you a job, etc like the other schools do. its VERY reasonable price-wise. i dont understand getting yourself into 15,000+ dollars in debt for makeup school (MUD)


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Sep 2, 2008)

Ya I know what you mean..i was thinking of mud and joe blasco but both are very expensive. Does studio makeup academy teach you everything from beauty to television..and does it have a good repuation?..have you been able to find jobs? please let me know..also have you heard anything about westmore...i heard it is supposed to be a really good school..thanks


----------



## mistella (Sep 4, 2008)

yes they teach you beauty and tv/film. the school is located inside a movie studio (sunset/gower studios) which films shows like Heroes, Court TV.. im a working makeup artist but it's not because i went to school. it's because i work my butt off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont expect because you have a certificate people are going to be calling you off the hook. in the industry, having a certificate doesnt mean squat.


----------



## chamichams (Sep 22, 2008)

I just enrolled at Studio Makeup Academy and classes for the Day Beauty Course will start on October 13, 2008. 
I had three schools that I toured. These are Westmore Academy, MUD and Studio Makeup Academy. Westmore I did not like since they had a video presentation of how brushes are made when I audited the class. To me that's wasting my time since if I want to see how brushes are made then I can google it and watch a video online. I also did not like how the teacher looked groggy and did not look presentable. In this industry you're judge on how you present yourself. And then I went to MUD. The admissions rep had no clue on what they will teach you. I asked her for a syllabus and she did not have one. She did not even know that the syllabus is online. To me that's someone who has no passion for what she is doing. Why would I then want to enroll in such a school when makeup  is my passion. Lastly, Studio Makeup. I felt so at home since they allowed me to audit the class as long as I want. They even allowed me to talk to the students and ask them what they think about the school. Now that's a school that has nothing to hide! Another plus is the price of the tuition. It is just around $2,000 for the Beauty Course which runs for 3 weeks. And then you get $200 discount if you mail in your deposit early. They teach you the same thing they teach at MUD and Westmore. Which charges $5,000-$8,000. These schools are called highway robbery!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your responses. My only concern is time. With Mud I know that the programs are longer, and I feel like you will learn much more in a longer period of time. Am I wrong? With Westmore and Studio Makeup Academy, I believe it is only about 12 weeks, or 3 months. Can you really learn enough in that short amount of time? Especially in special effects? Will you really be ready to go out into the makeup tv/film industry with three months of education?


----------



## mistella (Sep 22, 2008)

studio makeup academy is 3 weeks for each (so 6 weeks total if u are doing beauty+sfx). it's monday-fri everyday from 10am-4pm. yes they teach you a lot but like i said, it isnt really what they teach you that will give you what you need to work--its *experience*.


----------



## chamichams (Sep 23, 2008)

I agree with Mistella. I know at first you're wondering about the amount of time. If you bring your own model you'll have more time do makeup. Rather than switching places with your co student. And also you have to constantly educate yourself. I learn just from youtube and also research online. Another thing is practice, practice, practice. If you'd rather spend more money then go with Westmore, Mud or Joe Blasco. As with Studio Makeup Academy they teach you the same thing. Really! Just email Jim and he'll email you the syllabus and then compare it to the other schools. If Makeup is your passion then it really does not matter which school you go to. When you're passionate in something you do then you'll pursue it with everything you've got. After going to school you're pretty much on your own since you have to work at getting a good portfolio. That's one key in booking jobs and of course it doesn't hurt to find makeup assitant gigs. Its all about networking.


----------



## morgasm (Sep 25, 2008)

I went to MUD and took every single course offered.


I personally don't reccomend any courses but Character and Portfolio development but in order to take character, you need to take beauty and in order to take portfolio, you need beauty and studio hairstyling.


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Sep 25, 2008)

Mud looks like a very pretty, flashy school, and I was considering taking all of their classes as well. But, honestly 20 grand is just wayyyy too much for makeup courses when they teach you pretty much the same stuff everywhere else. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## chamichams (Jan 14, 2009)

Update! I just graduated from Studio Makeup Academy. It was ok. I learned the basics but I felt the teacher thinks she knows everything when she simply doesn't. I learned about the color wheel which is very important. I also learned other tips and tricks but the school lacked so much in other categories. The teacher didn't even discuss how long you should keep makeup. Good thing I learned that already from Koren in youtube! The beauty course is not as precise and detailed as I wanted it too especially I'm paying them a big chunk of my hard earned money. If anybody wants to know more or have any specific questions just ask me. Bottom line is makeup schools are really just good on paper. I learn more by doing the research myself and by practicing.


----------



## AtOtHeD (Jan 3, 2013)

does your certification allow you to get dicounts?


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll be starting makeup school in march I'm going to Pro Studio Makeup Academy, tuition is very cheap, they have pay as you go  and they have weekend classes!!!


----------



## Kathy Cussino (Mar 25, 2013)

KImberley Bosso Intensive Makeup School is the best makeup school in Los Angeles for makeup artist training, hands down! She's the only celebrity makeup artist that actually teaches. She is amazing as an artist, teacher and person. She's helped me so much and continues to answer questions long after I graduated. Love that! I took from her last year and it was only $5000. She has a 4 day intensive course, and I heard a 6 day intensive now, and you walk out with a ridiculous amount of knowledge and technique!! I was blown away. I've heard about MUD and STudio and how expensive they are and LONG courses too, which is so dumb dragging out makeup courses! I learned EVERYTHING at Bosso Intensive Makeup School and the rest was up to me to practice all she taught me. There was only 3 girls in my class (i think she only takes a max of 4). Anyway, I'm SO GLAD I chose her to train me and get certified by the best!! It was so worth it. I think her website is kbosso.com or google her. She pops up with a ton of stuff.


----------

